# Guess the grown up character thread...



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

Okay. So here are the rules.. Find some obscure character from an older movie (note American Pie isn't an older movie  ). Have to say the decade of the movie and post a "today" picture







1980's


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 21, 2013)

Is that Robert Romanus (a/k/a Mike Damone (the scalper) from Fast Times at Ridgemont High)?

Here's one.

1970's


----------



## goodal (Aug 21, 2013)

what decade?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn MA guessed on the first post!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 21, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Damn MA guessed on the first post!


that movie is one of my favorites.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

I watched it last night..

It looks like guy from Fargo?


----------



## bradlelf (Aug 21, 2013)

90's


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 21, 2013)

^ Rufio from Hook?


----------



## bradlelf (Aug 21, 2013)

RUFIO ...


----------



## bradlelf (Aug 21, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Is that Robert Romanus (a/k/a Mike Damone (the scalper) from Fast Times at Ridgemont High)?
> 
> Here's one.
> 
> ...




American Graffiti guy ... dont know his name


----------



## bradlelf (Aug 21, 2013)

1960


----------



## bradlelf (Aug 21, 2013)

^ There actually is a clue in there


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 21, 2013)

Jackie Gleason


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 21, 2013)

bradlelf said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Is that Robert Romanus (a/k/a Mike Damone (the scalper) from Fast Times at Ridgemont High)?
> ...


not an answer, dowsn't have either the character or the actor


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 21, 2013)

bradlelf said:


> 1960


inconsistent with the theme of "an obscure character from an old movie" but pretty cool nonetheless. The clue is very obscure.


----------



## bradlelf (Aug 21, 2013)

Is Minnesota Fats not considered an obscure character from "The Hustler"? Maybe not, but still one of my favorite movies


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 21, 2013)

point taken (I love The Hustler). Could have also been labeled 1970s for Buford T.Justice.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 21, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ Rufio from Hook?


He was also the voice of Zuko in the Last Airbender cartoon series.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 21, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> point taken (I love The Hustler). Could have also been labeled 1970s for Buford T.Justice.




Buford T. Justice was anything but obscure.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 21, 2013)

1990's


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 21, 2013)

That kinda looks like Jodie Sweetin from Full House.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 21, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> That kinda looks like Jodie Sweetin from Full House.


Damn, you guessed it faster than the time it took me to find a picture of her without her full name in the image title...


----------



## Supe (Aug 21, 2013)

1980's


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 21, 2013)

Flyer_PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > point taken (I love The Hustler). Could have also been labeled 1970s for Buford T.Justice.
> ...


ya, think?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2013)

80's


----------



## envirotex (Aug 22, 2013)

^^^Do the truffle shuffle...

Jeff Cohen (Chunk) from the Goonies. He's now a high powered lawyer in LA...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2013)

80's. And one of my all-time favorite movies.


----------



## goodal (Aug 22, 2013)

Josh Brolin. Goonies. Too easy.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2013)

^ ok smart guy...






Another one of my favs from the 80s.


----------



## Supe (Aug 22, 2013)

Kind of tough, 90's sitcom, no cheating and looking at link URL:


----------



## goodal (Aug 22, 2013)

stumped on both...


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 22, 2013)

Supe said:


> Kind of tough, 90's sitcom, no cheating and looking at link URL:






I only know this because she played the bad guy in an episode of bones and my husband and I were watching reruns of that and ended up googling it then to figure out who she was.... and I honestly just had to google step-by-step to remember what kid she played


----------



## Supe (Aug 23, 2013)

^^^ Yep, she was little "Al", the tom boy daughter on Step By Step. Of course now, she's a super smokin' hottie.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 23, 2013)

1990's


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 23, 2013)

Danielle Fischel, I used to love that show, mostly because of her.


----------



## Supe (Aug 23, 2013)

Topanga was always a hottie.


----------



## Supe (Aug 23, 2013)

90's


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 23, 2013)

Supe said:


> Topanga was always a hottie.




To bang ya.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 23, 2013)

badal said:


> stumped on both...


Lance Guest, aka Alex Rogan in the Last Starfighter.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 23, 2013)

i'm bad at this game...only able to figure out the goonies ones and the rufio...the rest i graw a complete blank


----------



## Supe (Aug 23, 2013)

Hint on mine - he played the main character's brother.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 23, 2013)

Supe said:


> Topanga was always is still a hottie.




fixt


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 23, 2013)

^^^ Body, yes. Face, not so much. She looks a little too Botox'ed up for my liking...


----------



## goodal (Aug 23, 2013)

Should have guessed the last star fighter. I've probably seen it a dozen times. I think Topangas botox look is natural. She always had odd shaped (albeit pretty hot) lips and face.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah, I don't think it's actual botox, but it certainly looks like it...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 23, 2013)

80's....


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 23, 2013)

that molly ringwald


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 23, 2013)

1980's


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 23, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> > stumped on both...
> ...




I love that movie!

Fuck the Kodan Armada!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 23, 2013)

Greetings, Starfighter. You have been recruited by the Star League to defend the frontier against Xur and the Ko-Dan armada.


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## MA_PE (Aug 26, 2013)

looks like Todd Bridges to me.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 27, 2013)

Not an obscure character, but from a classic 80s movie


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 27, 2013)

Classic holiday movie.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 27, 2013)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Not an obscure character, but from a classic 80s movie




Ralphie!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 27, 2013)

^ good call!!! LOL I couldn't place him, but definitely saw some familiarity.


----------



## csb (Aug 27, 2013)

Whoa. I'd like to stick my soap in his mouth.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 27, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Classic holiday movie.




Is that Audrie from Christmas Vacation? Don't know the actress's name.


----------



## mizzoueng (Aug 27, 2013)

i was going to guess Ruby Sue from Christmas Vacation


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2013)

Ellen Hamilton Latzen. She was in Christmas Vacation.


----------



## mizzoueng (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 27, 2013)

mizzoueng said:


> i was going to guess Ruby Sue from Christmas Vacation


Tis what I was going to say as well.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry, shitting rocks


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm watching this movie right now...

Early 80's


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 28, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> mizzoueng said:
> 
> 
> > i was going to guess Ruby Sue from Christmas Vacation
> ...




Yep. She turned out pretty cute.


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2013)

FYI, Ferguson, from "Clarissa Explains it All"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 28, 2013)

She once played seriously controversial jailbait in the sixties....


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 29, 2013)

I believe you meant the 70's, and Jaba the Hut was never jailbait.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 29, 2013)

^This was her back in the jailbait days (additional hint)


----------



## Supe (Aug 29, 2013)

That's not Sue Lyon, is it?


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 29, 2013)

Was she in an Aerosmith video?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 29, 2013)

Supe said:


> That's not Sue Lyon, is it?




Yup.



Master slacker said:


> Was she in an Aerosmith video?




No, that was Alicia Silverstone, who was in the Lolita-esque Crush.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2013)

Ie was the original Audrey- Vacation

I watched the DVD of this movie the other day, much better without all the editing..


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm terrible at these and I wouldn't have known who this was without seeing it online, but I thought I would post anyway. The 80s.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 29, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Ie was the original Audrey- Vacation
> 
> I watched the DVD of this movie the other day, much better without all the editing..


I cheated and did an image search. She looks substantially the same.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 29, 2013)

Early 80s


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2013)

KAR?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 29, 2013)

KITT from Knight Rider...


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 29, 2013)

From 80's TV....


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 29, 2013)

^^^ hulk smash?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 30, 2013)

Soleil Moon Frye (sp?) aka Punky Brewster


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 3, 2013)

^^^ I don't know what her name is, but she was Blossom's best friend...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 3, 2013)

^Tonight, on a very special Blossom...


----------



## Supe (Sep 3, 2013)

^Tonight, on a very special Bosom, er, Blossom...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 9, 2013)

From 80's pop culture...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 9, 2013)

Boy George?


----------



## csb (Oct 9, 2013)

I think he's lost weight since that picture.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow. I forgot all about her.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## csb (Jan 24, 2014)

Okay, the first one is from Charles in Charge and the second one...looks so familiar....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 24, 2014)

csb said:


> Okay, the first one is from Charles in Charge and the second one...looks so familiar....


First one was from Step-by-Step and My 2 Dads. I have no clue on the 2nd.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 24, 2014)

1980's


----------



## Supe (Jan 24, 2014)

Wasn't she from The Young and the Restless?


----------



## csb (Jan 24, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, the first one is from Charles in Charge and the second one...looks so familiar....
> ...




oops, you're right


----------



## Dleg (Jan 26, 2014)

1970s:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 27, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, the first one is from Charles in Charge and the second one...looks so familiar....
> ...




Yep, first is Staci Keanan.

Second is Tammy Lauren. Mostly did bit parts, but was in a movie called "I Saw What you Did" with Shawnee Smith (actually a pretty decent movie).


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 27, 2014)

Dleg said:


> 1970s:




Looks like the Flight of the Navigator kid, sorta, but that was the eighties....


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2014)

Bee do do bee doo


----------



## Dleg (Jan 27, 2014)

^I think you have it correct, but I will let someone else actually name the film and the character.


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2014)

I finally visited the location two summers ago. There's a campground nearby that shows the movie every night, with it in the background. Sure, I'll just hop back in my tent and not think about creepy things...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 28, 2014)

Okay I'm lost fess up?!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 28, 2014)

.....


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 28, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Where is the Fratelli representation? Seems like Joey Pants would have been available.


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2014)

I've met Joey Pants!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 28, 2014)

hands down one of the best kid movies of all time.. i am not surpised hollywood hasnt tried to remake it, maybe your not allowed to touch speilberg movies (i hope)


----------



## Dleg (Jan 28, 2014)

^I rented it for my son a few months ago, but couldn't watch it with him because I was doing homework. I can't even remember if he watched it - I think he didn't because he thought it looked weird. I'll have to give that a second try.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 16, 2014)

the facts of life cast


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2014)

minus which character?


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 16, 2014)

natalie, blair, joe and Mrs Gareth aged well, but who's that other lady?


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 16, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> minus which character?




Tootie


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2014)

was it George Clooney or Robery Downey Jr that used to be on as guest spots (when they were no bodies?)


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 16, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> was it George Clooney or Robery Downey Jr that used to be on as guest spots (when they were no bodies?)


It was George.


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> natalie, blair, joe and Mrs Gareth aged well, but who's that other lady?




Pretty sure that's Geri Jewell, the comidienne who has cerebal palsy. I remember her stand up. She'd always wear a shirt that said, "I'm not drunk. I have CP."


----------

